# Ben açım / susamışım



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if these translations are correct:

1. I am hungry = Ben açım.
2. I am thirsty = Ben susamışım.

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## dawar

you can say :

1. I am hungry = "Ben açım" or just "açım"
2. I am thirsty = Ben susamışım = "Ben susadım" or just "susadım"


----------



## Volcano

*http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1218659&highlight=a%E7+305+m

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1216403&highlight=a%E7+305+m*


----------



## KyLé90

*1. I am hungry = Ben acıktım.
2. I am thirsty = Ben susadım. *


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the answers! But still I have a problem with *susamışım*. According to my dictionary *susamış *is an adjective (like iyi, hasta, yorgun).

I understand that is correct:
*Ben iyiyim, ben hastayım, ben yorgunum.*

But I don't understand that is incorrect:
*Ben susamışım.* 

Thanks in advance for the explanation!


----------



## Volcano

*(Ben) Susamışım is not incorrect.Suppose that you had worked hard then you drank much water.You can say "susamışım" in this case.

Susamış Pitt >> Adjective

Pitt susamış >> Verb*


----------



## tabari

"susamışım" may be used right at the moment you notice that you were thirsty for a while, but you were not aware of it until the moment you say this word (mostly after you drink something). Because "-mış" emphasizes the situation of being unaware.

Here are some examples about "-mış" which can help you to understand the difference better.

yorgun (tired)
yorgunum : I'm tired
yorgun*muş*um : I just noticed that I was tired.

uyumak (to sleep)
- uyu*d*um : I slept (past tense)
- uyu*muş*um : I fell asleep. You can say this when you wake up and notice that you have been sleeping for a while (but it was not your will to sleep, you just fell asleep).


----------



## Pitt

tabari said:


> "susamışım" may be used right at the moment you notice that you were thirsty for a while, but you were not aware of it until the moment you say this word (mostly after you drink something). Because "-mış" emphasizes the situation of being unaware.
> 
> Here are some examples about "-mış" which can help you to understand the difference better.
> 
> yorgun (tired)
> yorgunum : I'm tired
> yorgun*muş*um : I just noticed that I was tired.
> 
> uyumak (to sleep)
> - uyu*d*um : I slept (past tense)
> - uyu*muş*um : I fell asleep. You can say this when you wake up and notice that you have been sleeping for a while (but it was not your will to sleep, you just fell asleep).


 
Many thanks for the helpful explanation! I see it like this:

1. *Susamışım*: I am thirsty - *susamış* = adjective
2. *Susamışım*: I just noticed that I was thirsty - *susamışım* = past 
    tense of the verb *susamak*

Is this correct?


----------



## tabari

Pitt said:


> Many thanks for the helpful explanation! I see it like this:
> 
> 1. *Susamışım*: I am thirsty - *susamış* = adjective
> 2. *Susamışım*: I just noticed that I was thirsty - *susamışım* = past
> tense of the verb *susamak*
> 
> Is this correct?


Hello again, 

I think the reason of this confusion is that the verb "susamak" takes the postfix "-mış" to become an adjective. In this case, the verb "susamak" is also being conjugated as "present perfect tense" which actually means "I have been thirsty.

Please check the following examples. 

a) yorul-mak (verb) : to be tired
a.1) yorgun (adjective) : tired
a.2) yorgun*um* (conjugation) :I'm tired
a.3) yorul*muş* : Someone who has been tired.
a.4) yorul*muş*um (conjugation) : I have been tired (We say this when we just noticed that we have been tired for a while)

b) acık-mak (verb) : to be hungry
b.1) aç (adjective) : hungry
b.2) aç*ım* (conjugation) : I'm hungry 
b.3) acık*mış *(adjective)* :* Someone who has been hungry.
b.4) acık*mış*ım (conjugation) : I have been hungry (We say this when we just noticed that we have been hungry for a while)

c) susa-mak (verb) : to be thirsty
c.1) does not exist
c.2) susa*dım* (conjugation) : I'm thirsty (Grammatically this is past tense. But we use it as simple present tense in daily life)
c.3) susa*mış* (adjective) : Someone who has been thirsty.
c.4) susa*mış*ım (conjugation) : I have been thirsty (We say this when we just noticed that we have been thirsty for a while)

Sorry If I'm not making explanations with grammatical reasons. But this is what I can explain as a native Turkish speaker.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for all the explanations! I'd like to know if these translations are correct, too:

Are you hungry? = Acıktın mı? (verb = acıkmak)
Are you thirsty? = Susadın mı? (verb = susamak)

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## tabari

Pitt said:


> Thanks for all the explanations! I'd like to know if these translations are correct, too:
> 
> 1) Are you hungry? = Acıktın mı? (verb = acıkmak)
> 2) Are you thirsty? = Susadın mı? (verb = susamak)
> 
> Çok teşekkürler!


You're welcome.

2) This is %100 correct and there is no alternative.

1) You can say either "acıktın mı?" or "aç mısın?
However, there is still a little meaning difference that most Turkish people do not even notice :
- "Acıktın mı?" is conjugated in past tense and it's for emphasizing a connection with the past activities. It sounds like there should be something that probably made that person hungry.
- "Aç mısın?" is conjugated in simple present tense and it's directly for asking the actual situation of a person. We mostly use this form.

I prefer "aç mısın?" if there is no specific purpose of my question.


----------



## Pitt

tabari said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 2) This is %100 correct and there is no alternative.
> 
> 1) You can say either "acıktın mı?" or "aç mısın?
> However, there is still a little meaning difference that most Turkish people do not even notice :
> - "Acıktın mı?" is conjugated in past tense and it's for emphasizing a connection with the past activities. It sounds like there should be something that probably made that person hungry.
> - "Aç mısın?" is conjugated in simple present tense and it's directly for asking the actual situation of a person. We mostly use this form.
> 
> I prefer "aç mısın?" if there is no specific purpose of my question.


 
Thanks for your detailed explanation. I understand it like this:

Acıktın mı? = Have you got hungry? (present perfect)
Aç misin? = Are you hungry (present)

I think that is incorrect: Susamış mısın? (Are you thirsty?)


----------



## tabari

I would say
Acık*t*ın mı? = Past tense. Another example in past tense : Yap*t*ın mı ? = Did you do?
Acık*mış* mısın ? = Present perfect teste = Have you been hungry ?

Susamış mısın? > Similar to "Acıkmış mısın?" = Have you been thirsty? 
Please refer to my post#9 above.


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Thanks for all the explanations! I'd like to know if these translations are correct, too:
> 
> Are you hungry? = Acıktın mı? (verb = acıkmak)
> Are you thirsty? = Susadın mı? (verb = susamak)
> 
> Çok teşekkürler!



*Adjective Sentences

Are you hungry? = Aç mısın?
Are you thirsty? = Susamış mısın?

Verb Sentences

Have you got hungry? - Acıkdın mı ?
Have you got thirsty? - Susadın mı ?*


----------



## tabari

Volcano said:


> *Adjective Sentences
> 
> Are you hungry? = Aç mısın?
> Are you thirsty? = Susamış mısın?
> 
> Verb Sentences
> 
> Have you got hungry? - Acıkdın mı ?
> Have you got thirsty? - Susadın mı ?*


My comments :

- I disagree with "susamış mısın?". It should be replaced with "susadın mı?" I don't think that any Turkish people say "susamış mısın?" when they mean "are you thirsty?".

- Correct spelling is "acıktın mı?"


----------



## Volcano

tabari said:


> My comments :
> 
> - I disagree with "susamış mısın?". It should be replaced with "susadın mı?" I don't think that any Turkish people say "susamış mısın?" when they mean "are you thirsty?".



*If to separate them as adjective and verb sentences.Only are you thirsty can be translated susamış mısın or susadın mı **into Turkish anyway.*


----------



## Revontuli

In other examples you gave, Pitt, you use the adjective form:

Are you hungry? = Aç mısın?

But when we say "Susadın mı?", we don't use the adjective "susamış" but the verb itself: *susamak*

And we say "Susadın mı?", we simply use the present perfect.
The same with these examples:

Acıktın mı?=> acıkmak(verb), present perfect
Aç mısın?= aç(adjective).

This is how I interpret it. Another interpretation could be(though it is, in my opinion, not that sensible):

There are two types of past tenses in Turkish. The first one is *indirect*, the second one is the *direct* past tense(I don't know if another word is used for these tenses, but I think these are correct as well). When we say "_*Susamış mısın?*_", it sounds like someone else has told you that your friend is thirsty and you ask your friend if he is or not.

Revi


----------



## Pitt

Revontuli said:


> In other examples you gave, Pitt, you use the adjective form:
> 
> Are you hungry? = Aç mısın?
> 
> But when we say "Susadın mı?", we don't use the adjective "susamış" but the verb itself: *susamak*
> 
> And we say "Susadın mı?", we simply use the present perfect.
> The same with these examples:
> 
> Acıktın mı?=> acıkmak(verb), present perfect
> Aç mısın?= aç(adjective).
> 
> This is how I interpret it. Another interpretation could be(though it is, in my opinion, not that sensible):
> 
> There are two types of past tenses in Turkish. The first one is *indirect*, the second one is the *direct* past tense(I don't know if another word is used for these tenses, but I think these are correct as well). When we say "_*Susamış mısın?*_", it sounds like someone else has told you that your friend is thirsty and you ask your friend if he is or not.
> 
> Revi


 
Hi Revi,

You have explained it very well. Many thanks! I see it like this:

In *açıyım / aç mısın?* aç is an adjective. But in *susamışım / susamış* *mısın? *susamış is a form of the verb *susamak* in the indirect past tense or "miş"- past tense (in German: Erzähl-Vergangenheit).
Is my interpretation correct?

Can you give me some examples with the adjectıve *susamış*? I think that in *bu susamış bir adam* (this is a thirsty man) susamış is an adjective.

Thanks very much in advance!

Pitt


----------



## Revontuli

You're welcome, Pitt

In "*Susamış mısın?*", I forgot to add it can also be an adjective, not only the past tense form. But we generally don't use it. As I said, we use the verb form in present perfect tense: *Susadın mı?*

"-mış" also is a suffix that makes adjectives from verbs, which we call in Turkish "*sıfat fiil*". They generally form adjective phrases. You can check this site:

http://www.edebiyatsanat.com/dil-bilgisi/54-fiilimsi-eylemsi/394-sifat-fiil-ortac.html

I'll now give examples and also explain how can you differentiate between the adjective or the present perfect form:

Bu *susamış* bir adam.=> Adjective + noun
Çok *susamış*. => Verb

Now, add a personal pronoun suffix to both:

1.Bu *susamış-sın* bir adam.
2. Çok *susamış-sın*.

So, if "-mış" is of the past tense, it can take personal pronoun suffixes behind.

1. Herkes yaz mevsimine *susa-mış-tı*.(Note that here "susamak" means to desire/long for something) = Everybody was longing for the summer.

*Verb form*

2. Bu kana *susamış* insanlar herkesi öldürüyordu = These bloodthirsty people were killing everyone.

*Adjective*
-------------------
Ah, it's been a long reply I hope that it helps and won't cause any confusion. If it does, please feel free to ask.

Revi


----------



## Pitt

Hi Revi,

Now all is clear. You have helped me a lot with your explanations! 
Many thanks to the other participants, too.

Çok teşekkürler!


----------

